# Regular vs. Deluxe Units - questions



## julielovesfrance (Jul 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the differences are between regular units & deluxe units?  

The only Wyndham property I've stayed at is Bonnet Creek. I stayed in a 2 bedroom deluxe unit, which I thought was very nice.  I also took a tour and saw the presidential unit, which was beautiful.  I'm wondering what people think of the regular units?  Are the deluxe & presidential worth the extra points?  

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 2, 2010)

Deluxe units have a bubble or jet tub (sometimes), a washer/dryer (sometimes) and a balcony (sometimes).  

Bet the above is a lot of help ... 

It really depends on the resort.  Grand Desert generally does not have balconies (or windows that open). Kingsgate just removed all their jetted tubs. Washer & dryers are in North Oceanview at Sea Gardens (just renovated) but South Oceanview's renovation (soon) will NOT get the washers & dryers - both are considered deluxe studios. 

As for Presidential vs Deluxe units - I don't reserve the Presidentials as the point value (more points cost more $$$) to have prettier furniture is too much for just sleeping and bumming around. Now, if I had a special reason to impress someone and that type of stuff matter to them, I would look at the option.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jul 2, 2010)

There is no standard between resorts as well as within the system.

Generally, the more dulex, the less people they expect you to squeeze in.  And they expect the decor is better (like granite, stanless refri, Jet tube).

But in some resort, regular unit has all the good decor.  

Is it worth the point?  If you have been in the resort, you should ask them to give you a tour to see those unit than you can determine if it worth the point difference.  But if you have not been into the resort, no.  The resort may have not great in maintain the unit, may not be great in clean the unit.  Either way, it will not worth to do that.

Jya-Ning


----------



## bamasteve (Jul 2, 2010)

At some of the newer resorts (e.g. Great Smokies Lodge) the Deluxe units are every bit as nice as Presidential units at older resorts IMHO.  Sometimes Presidential units are nice to reserve when you want a three or four bedroom.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jul 2, 2010)

We have also noticed that at some resorts (GC for example) the presidential unit has more square feet in the unit which is usually in the living space. If you look at your resort directory it gives estimated sq ft so you should be able to check if the pres suites where you are going will have more space or just nicer decor. 

Jason


----------



## learnalot (Jul 2, 2010)

*deluxe vs regular sometimes 2 parts of a lockoff*

Hi,

I think one other thing that you will see if that is a resort has 2 bedroom lockoffs and you see a 1 bedroom deluxe and a regular 1 bedroom, that the deluxe is the larger side of the lockoff unit and the other is the smaller side.  Some resorts call these (or used to call them A for the larger side and B for the smaller side, but I think I have seen the term deluxe used in recent searches).


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 5, 2010)

Besides the other comments above...

Sometimes the "standard" unit has only a basic hotel-style bathroom and/or the "full" kitchen has all of the appliances but they're smaller and fit against a single wall, rather than having a true, full-sized kitchen.  If you are considering a particular resort for your vacation, it's probably worth a call to the resort to ask about this.  What makes a stay deluxe to one person may not make it deluxe to you, and worth more points.


----------



## randyz (Jul 5, 2010)

julielovesfrance said:


> Can anyone tell me what the differences are between regular units & deluxe units?



After staying at 7 locations and mostly 2 bedrooms, I have only stayed in a deluxe. Generally, there is no "regular" 2 bedroom available at newer sites.

To my knowledge most of the newer, Wyndham built resorts were only built with 2 bedroom deluxe, which has 2 bathrooms (master ensuite) and full kitchen. Dolphins Cove in Anaheim for example, was a converted resort. That location has only regular 2 bedrooms, which are distinguished by having only 1 bathroom. La Belle Maison, New Orleans, although new, has only regular 2 bedrooms because it lacks a full kitchen. Sapphire Valley has only regular 2 bedrooms which differ from a typical deluxe in that the 2nd room has 2 twins in place of 2 doubles.

I consider the 2 bedroom deluxe to be the Wyndham standard, with the 2 bedroom regular denoting resorts where the 2 bedroom falls below that standard in some significant way. Unless the specific "deficiency" matters to you could go ahead and save yourself some points.

As for presidential units, generally identical but fancier decor, if you care about granited counters etc.. Be aware some presidentials do sleep less people then the equivalent deluxe, things like a pull-out sofa may be missing. Since I usually have someone on the sofa, presidential usually means more points for less.

Hope this helps,
Randy


----------

